
Can RSS become social? - synchronise
https://hackernoon.com/can-rss-become-social-d94acb0152d7
======
ninedays
I really can't help but think that Google was onto something with Google
Reader. Before Google+, it was already a better social network and it was
fast, the sharing was amazing and contacts could comment on your stories. You
can subscribe to someone's comment and only follow what he wanted to share and
I could continue on and on.

Truth is, my relationship with Google started to go downhill once they decided
to kill for no real reason and I still blame them a little bit for that.

Google Reader was an exceptionnal product and I truly am sad that it didn't go
far enough and was killed too soon.

